
Artificial cells pass biological Turing test - crystalPalace
http://www.sciencealert.com/these-artificial-cells-are-not-alive-but-they-just-passed-the-turing-test
======
corvus_sapiens
I feel like "biological Turing test" is a bit clickbaity. Bacteria aren't
going to make cognitive decisions. In my mind, being able to communicate back
and forth with bacteria is more akin to unlocking the bacterial API. It's
still noteworthy nonetheless.

~~~
vorotato
Yeah I was about to say what the hell does this mean. It convinces a human
it's a human???

